# Tesco self service check outs



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

what a farce, i was in tescos this morning, 6.30ish no check out assistants on just 6 self service tills,and one tesco supervisor, trying to sort the machines out as they would not read bar codes, tell you you needed help, weighing scales not working etc etc
one woman reared up then left a full,and i mean full trolley of shopping half checked out, so that till was out of service for 5 mins, why do tescos think these tills are the dogs bollockss, when really they are just bollocks, 15 mins later i left with 5 items, never again


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Same all over, the answer is that they are cheaper.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

davelincs said:


> what a farce, i was in tescos this morning, 6.30ish no check out assistants on just 6 self service tills,and one tesco supervisor, trying to sort the machines out as they would not read bar codes, tell you you needed help, weighing scales not working etc etc
> one woman reared up then left a full,and i mean full trolley of shopping half checked out, so that till was out of service for 5 mins, why do tescos think these tills are the dogs bollockss, when really they are just bollocks, 15 mins later i left with 5 items, never again


Tescos love them because they can reduce costs, reduce headcount, make us do all the fucking work and still charge us the same.

Wankers.

Ive not shopped in Tescos for two years and will NEVER go back. People need to wake up to Tescos plan to close the High Street and monopolise the retail sector for everything.


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

i use tescos every morning for bread for my cafe.. for my 15 or 20 items or so their handy...

If u have 5 items the same and 4 the same of another grab the so called supervisor and he will put it through for u, u tell him 5 he puts 1 through and amends the quantity.. in my case i dnt even have to get half of it out the trolley.

when it works it has its benefits as long as the divs with a full trolley aint in front of u :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Surely it'd be cheaper for you to go to a catering supplier? Or are Tesco trying to put them out of business too?

Self service checkouts are OK IF you have a few items and IF they're working. Thankfully I rarely have a few items so very rarely use them.

BEEP "sixty eight pence"
BEEP "ninety FIVE pence"
BEEP "place previous item in bag"
"I have"
BEEP "have you seen John Connor?"

I just can't be arsed with that.

If however I were making a special trip for, say a Tesco "Finest" crossbow in order to assist the journey of a couple of annoying barking sacks of shit into the afterlife, then I would almost certainly use a self-service checkout. Every little helps. :roll:


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

ScoobyTT said:


> BEEP "sixty eight pence"
> BEEP "ninety FIVE pence"
> BEEP "place previous item in bag"
> "I have"
> BEEP "have you seen John Connor?"


Hahaha you crack me up :lol:

They even have them in B&Q now. Its really not funny trying to scan and lift heavy objects through the buggers!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

davelincs said:


> what a farce, i was in tescos this morning, 6.30ish no check out assistants on just 6 self service tills,and one tesco supervisor, trying to sort the machines out as they would not read bar codes, tell you you needed help, weighing scales not working etc etc
> one woman reared up then left a full,and i mean full trolley of shopping half checked out, so that till was out of service for 5 mins, why do tescos think these tills are the dogs bollockss, when really they are just bollocks, 15 mins later i left with 5 items, never again


So early 6.30  your keen  :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Dotti said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > what a farce, i was in tescos this morning, 6.30ish no check out assistants on just 6 self service tills,and one tesco supervisor, trying to sort the machines out as they would not read bar codes, tell you you needed help, weighing scales not working etc etc
> ...


Mothers day flowers Dotti, it was the only reason


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Snake TT said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > BEEP "sixty eight pence"
> ...


I use the ones in B&Q that way I dont have to speak to any of the retards they employ in the store

E


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

They work fine. It's the people trying to use them that are the problem


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Went to Tesco's in Northampton today and got rumbled clicking the use own carrier bag button for extra points when I didn't bring my own bags, thought I was going to be arrested by the Tesco Green Points Police :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

davelincs said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > davelincs said:
> ...


Ahh your good :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Sometimes they are fantastic and work like they should - however most of the time they do make me want to punch a hole through the fucking screen, which is telling to to "remove unexpected item" or some other such bollocks 

Charlie


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

that are addictive - when i go in to tesco i cant help but go to the self serve altho like you said they always shout at me
*"Put the item in the bag"* 
ahhh sends me crazy [smiley=argue.gif] but again and again i go back to them [smiley=bigcry.gif].

But i make sure i get tesco back :roll:


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Fuck Tescos.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

graTT58 said:


> Fuck Tescos.....


Why would you want to do that?


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Dotti said:


> graTT58 said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck Tescos.....
> ...


Fair point...I would rather nuke them..


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

graTT58 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > graTT58 said:
> ...


That's better


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't use Tescos, but they have them in Sainsbury's too. Just as bad, I occasionally use them when I've only got a couple of things. Useful for express things, how hard can it be? I then got stuck in one for ages as the thing wasn't playing ball and then just got itself stuck. No lacky about to sort it either, big queue builds, waste of time.

For giggles, when your mate is trying to use it, just lean your knee against the edge of the bagging area. You don't have to put much weight onto it to get it confused. Every time they go to ask for help, or remove it, take your weight off. Don't over-do it, as they'll cotton on and you won't be able to do it next time


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

i have two words for all of you........ MARKS & SPENCER! :lol: i use the self service checkouts all the time (everyday for lunch), and not one problem.


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

davelincs said:


> what a farce, i was in tescos this morning, 6.30ish no check out assistants on just 6 self service tills,and one tesco supervisor, trying to sort the machines out as they would not read bar codes, tell you you needed help, weighing scales not working etc etc
> one woman reared up then left a full,and i mean full trolley of shopping half checked out, so that till was out of service for 5 mins, why do tescos think these tills are the dogs bollockss, when really they are just bollocks, 15 mins later i left with 5 items, never again


Did you get Daisy!! :lol: :lol:

Wendy


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

zakkiaz said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > what a farce, i was in tescos this morning, 6.30ish no check out assistants on just 6 self service tills,and one tesco supervisor, trying to sort the machines out as they would not read bar codes, tell you you needed help, weighing scales not working etc etc
> ...


Wendy, i still use tescos,but i do not use the self service machines.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

You lot are daft, I o to the nicest young lady (school girl  ) I can find everytime


----------

